# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Las hidroeléctricas contaminan cuatro veces más de lo estimado, según un estudio de IC3 e INPA

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2011/07/las-hidroele...de-ic3-e-inpa/

La emisión de gases que contribuyen al efecto invernadero de las centrales hidroeléctricas es cuatro veces superior a lo que se creía hasta ahora, según un estudio del Instituto Catalán de Ciencias del Clima (IC3) y el Instituto Nacional de Investigaciones Amazónicas (INPA) de Brasil.

Este estudio pone en duda la fama de energía limpia que ostentaba la energía hidroeléctrica e indica que estas centrales producen la emisión de partículas de metano a la atmósfera, un gas que contribuye más al calentamiento global de la Tierra que el dióxido de carbono (CO2).

Según el IC3, las condiciones medioambientales que se crean alrededor de los embalses hidroeléctricos, especialmente en climas tropicales, provoca que la materia orgánica, al descomponerse, no dé lugar a CO2 sino a gas metano, que contribuye más al efecto invernadero que el dióxido de carbono.

Los investigadores Salvador Pueyo y Philip M. Fearnside, del IC3 y del INPA, respectivamente, aseguran que las investigaciones anteriores sobre este tema subestimaban casi un 80% de las emisiones y señalan que estas centrales son fábricas de metano con un nivel de emisiones similar al de las centrales térmicas.

Este estudio aparece en un momento de gran polémica en varios países suramericanos donde se está impulsando la construcción de embalses hidroeléctricos que amenazan con inundar grandes áreas de la selva amazónica y con destruir el hábitat de tribus indígenas.

Uno de los proyectos más polémicos es la construcción del embalse de Belo Monte, en la Amazonía brasileña, que se prevé que sea el tercero más grande del mundo.

En opinión de Pueyo:

_Este trabajo deja sin base cualquier intento de justificar la destrucción de selvas tropicales y la invasión de tierras indígenas para llevar adelante una supuesta energía limpia que frene el cambio climático._

----------


## Luján

Me gustaría saber cómo influye la hidroeléctrica en el medio, ¿será cosa de electrostática?

No dudo del estudio, pero no entiendo el procedimiento.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que en zonas cálidas con aguas estancadas se produzcan, por las deposiciones en el fondo del vaso, gases como el metano, por putrefacción.

----------


## Luján

> A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que en zonas cálidas con aguas estancadas se produzcan, por las deposiciones en el fondo del vaso, gases como el metano, por putrefacción.


Eso sería cierto si las aguas estuviesen de verdad estancadas, pero con el movimiento constante producido por la toma de la central, el agua de fondo se renueva, y la putrefacción no sería tanta. Pero existir, existirá, sin duda.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí lo único que se me ocurre es que en zonas cálidas con aguas estancadas se produzcan, por las deposiciones en el fondo del vaso, gases como el metano, por putrefacción.


Seguramente se deba a eso, porque otra explicación lógica, desde luego no la veo.

De todas formas, me gustaría ver también ese informe, porque me parece un poco exagerado la verdad. También, a tener en cuenta lo siguiente y puede que haya influido seguramente:




> Este estudio aparece en un momento de gran polémica en varios países suramericanos donde se está impulsando la construcción de embalses hidroeléctricos que amenazan con inundar grandes áreas de la selva amazónica y con destruir el hábitat de tribus indígenas.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy en día en temas polémicos existen personas que te pueden hacer ensayos, análisis y conclusiones totalmente diferentes en función de quien te pida el informe.

----------


## Salut

Amos a ver, dicen "cuatro veces más de lo estimado". Las estimaciones anteriores eran bajísimas (que no solían incluir el tema del metano), así que no pongais en duda el estudio así porque sí.

La putrefacción en los embalses es algo harto conocido. En cualquier río, incluso con agua fluyente, puedes encontrar puntos donde se produce metano (en la parte interna de un meandro, donde se depositan los sedimentos). Aquí le han puesto cifras, y no son cifras muy alarmantes precisamente.

Otra cosa bien distinta es que luego hagan un circo enorme alrededor del estudio, que no se corresponde en nada a los datos. ¿Que vemos que contamina más que antes? Sí, pero sigue contaminando menos que una térmica. ¿Que eso justifica la construcción de los macroembalses? No, porque el argumento del cambio climático es lo de menos aquí: lo que se enfrentan son intereses económicos (MUCHO DINERO) vs. conservación de la vida en el río -y en parte en la propia selva-.

La discusión sobre el CO2 y el metano es una batalla absurda porque el cambio climático es el tema de moda. Pero es un aspecto completamente marginal dentro del proyecto.

----------

